# Sticky  Toshiba 50L2200U 50-Inch 120Hz LED-LCD HDTV



## Reviews Bot

*Toshiba 50L2200U 50-Inch 120Hz LED-LCD HDTV*

*Description:*
High-value led with new aero design the toshiba l2200u hdtv gives big screen seekers what they crave: big, bold 1080p full hd resolution at a value others can't beat. and with the sleek new aero design, it looks great with any decor. new dynamic picture mode creates pictures that seem to pop off the screen. the new dynamic mode enhances color, sharpness, brightness and contrast to provide incredible picture quality.general information - manufacturer - toshiba; general information - manufacturer part number - 50l2200u; general information - manufacturer website address - toshiba; general information - brand name - toshiba; general information - product series - l2200; general information - product model - 50l2200u; general information - product name - 50l2200u led-lcd tv; general information - product type - led-lcd tv; miscellaneous - package contents - 50l2200u led-lcd tv remote control batteries resource guide quick start guide warranty ; miscellaneous - green compliant - yes; miscellaneous - green compliance certificate/authority - energy star 5.3; miscellaneous - country of origin - mexico; warranty - standard warranty - 1 year limited; technical information - screen size - 50"; technical information - backlight technology - direct led; technical information - aspect ratio - 16:9

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Toshiba*EAN*0022265065808*Feature*Screen Size-50;Video-Digital Tuner-ATSC;Video-Maximum Resolution-1920 x 1080;Interfaces/Ports-HDMI-Yes;Interfaces/Ports-Composite Video-Yes;Remote Control-Remote Control Included-Yes;Power Description-Operating Power Consumption-95 W
Backlight Technology-Direct LED;Video-Analog Tuner-NTSC;Video-Scan Format-1080p;Interfaces/Ports-Number of HDMI Ports-2;Interfaces/Ports-Component Video-Yes;Remote Control-Number of Batteries Supported-2;Power Description-Standby Power Consumption-200 mW
Aspect Ratio-16:9;Video-Video Signal Standard-HDTV 1080p;Audio-Speakers-Yes;Interfaces/Ports-USB-Yes;Interfaces/Ports-Digital Audio Output-Yes;Remote Control-Battery Size Supported-AA;Physical Characteristics-Color-Black
Media Player-Yes;Video-Standard Refresh Rate-60 Hz;Audio-RMS Output Power-14 W;Interfaces/Ports-Number of USB Ports-1;Interfaces/Ports-VGA-Yes;Remote Control-Battery Included-Yes;Physical Characteristics-VESA Mount Standard-400 x 400*Item Height*36.4 inches*Item Length*10.1 inches*Item Width*36.5 inches*Label*Toshiba*Manufacturer*Toshiba*MPN*50L2200U*Package Height*16 inches*Package Length*21 inches*Package Weight*21 pounds*Package Width*16 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*50L2200U*ProductGroup*Home Theater*ProductTypeName*TELEVISION*Publisher*Toshiba*SKU*50L2200*Studio*Toshiba*Title*Toshiba 50L2200U 50-Inch 120Hz LED-LCD HDTV*UPC*022265065808*UPCList - UPCListElement*022265065808*Item Weight*36.4 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*50L2200U*Model*50L2200U*Color*Black


----------

